# I need a natural remedy for reoccuring infections (Group B Strep, UTI)



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

Can someone point me in the right direction?

I have had problems with my urinary tract ever since DH and I got married. I am sure it was a combination of becoming sexual active (we did other things besides intercourse) and living in a house with no bathroom. I may have had 1 or 2 UTI's when I was a teen, I just can't remember completely.

When my husband and I first got married in 2004, we lived in a house with no indoor plumbing, and I am sure I permanently damaged something since I was always finding myself holding it when I had to pee. If I remember correctly, I had a couple bad UTI's while living in this "shack", but when we finally got a house things got better.

Fast forward to me being 5 months pregnant in 2007. I was admitting into the hospital with kidney stones. No stone was ever found, so they are unsure if I really had stones, or if I had a severe kidney infection. That was treated and everything seemed fine until early spring 2008.

I thought I had a yeast infection, treated it once and it didn't help, treated it again with Monistat, and I thought all was well until a couple of months later when thought I had yet another UTI and went in to see my gyn and she found I had a slight (yeah right) UTI and Group B Strep was found through the culture (I thought this was weird). I was placed on an antibiotic, but never felt truly better, and I have had 2 what I think were UTI's since, one being now.

I should note that I was placed on BCP's because I was concerned that the condoms we have been using to prevent pregnancy could be causing my PH imbalance and therefore be causing the infections. Since then I have went off the BCP because we are going to start TTC in Aug, so for now we are using the pull method which seems to be working, and even if it doesn't we are ok with getting preg at this point.

Well I have been putting off going to the Dr. because I can't stand the pain long enough to try to even pee in a cup and I am not allowed to be on pain management for the urine test. I have been living on Azo pills and Cranberry Pills, hoping that everything will somehow heal itself even though I know I will most likely end up back at the Dr again.

Well I have finally made an appointment for Thursday to see what is going on, but I am wondering what the heck I am doing wrong here. We are a very clean couple, he showers every night before sex, and I shower at least every other day, and always before sex, and I pee after sex if I can.

Please help me out if you have any advice.


----------



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

I forgot to mention that the last 2 times I have thought I have had a UTI, it has seemed to travel back to the vagina which is the reason I have made another appointment with my GYN. I am feeling a dryness and slight itchyness, and I have a clear discharge so I am thinking I might have vaginitis.

I just need to get rid of this for good.

Oh and the one thing I can think of that it might be, is that I wear microfiber underwear.


----------



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

I used to have cronic kindey and UTI problems from underdeveloped uretors as an infant/ child. I have reflux and scar tissue which makes it easier for me to get uti's and kidney infections. I know there a TON of natural remedies for Group B strep but I would be very very very wary to do this with kidney/urinary problems. The cranberry and AZO pills are a helpful preventative measure but they will not treat nor come close to treating someone who has true urinary and kidney issues.
Have you seen a urologist? there are so many test that they can do other than a pee test that will be much more helpful in pointing you towards a treatment that actually works. I mean you could have scar tissue running through your uretors, you could have scar tissue where the bladder meets the kidneys through the uretors, you could have a cyst located in your kidneys, or bladder that is causing UTIs and kidney infections.
The urologist can do everything from an ultrasound to, x-rays, to an IVP where they look at the function of your bladder/kidneys/uretors/urethra. This is what diagnosed my scar tissue and reflux problem and truly sent me on my way to ending the cyclical infections.
I cannot stress enough that this system in your body is nothing someone should leave to natural remedies until you find the route of the problem. One of my friends in college thought she was getting uti's over and over and her primary care dr just kep giving her scrips, and pain meds, and the orange pills that numbs your bladder. A year later she finally saw a urologist when she noticed blood in her urine, and it turned out to be a small, cancerous tumor in her bladder. The only symptoms she was having was "cronic uti's"... please keep us updated.


----------



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for your response.

I know just how important the kidneys are, and I know I should be taking better care of them.

I will ask my Dr for a referral to see a urologist, and will definitely keep everyone updated.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Quote:

I pee after sex if I can
If you know when it's going to happen drink a glass of water before so you'll have enough urine to pee really well after to rinse everything out.

If it's spontaneous and you find that you don't really need to go after then drink a glass of water and try again in 15 to 20 minutes.

I have to do this to keep from getting UTIs. If I just sleep after and don't make sure I've had a big enough pee then I'm more likely to get an infection.

Best wishes at the doc's office.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't use KY. It sometimes holds the bacteria there. If you need/like to use something like that, use coconut oil.

Pee before AND afterwards. Drink water beforehand if you need to. But you should ALWAYS pee afterwards. And always wipe front to back.

Make sure you're drinking enough.

Go to a urologist (there's lots of tests and if you can't pee, they can catheterize you to get a clean catch urine specimen). Make sure it is always cultured so that they know the right abx to put you on.

Probiotics, cranberry juice (not cocktail) and lemon water are all great preventatives. I haven't had luck yet treating one naturally (but I have a nerve issue). I've had 3 cystoscopies, a cystogram, an IVP, ultrasound, CT scan of my kidneys, etc. I also lived for a few months in a house where there wasn't much water, but I really don't think it had anything to do with my bladder issues since I didn't get a UTI for another 6 years, though it is possible that you stretched your bladder. They would be able to tell the muscle tone from a cystogram. If you can find a urologist that specializes in women's health, it would be better (unfortunately most urologists specialize in male issues).

There are actually positions that irritate the urethra. I wish I could remember the book, but there was one that told about foods that bother the bladder, and sexual positions and all sorts of stuff. I got it out of the library.


----------



## riomidwife (Sep 1, 2006)

You may have short ureters, which predisposes women to these kinds of infections because it's just that easier for bacteria to get up there. In any case, I would absolutely begin rigorous efforts to re-colonize your gut with friendly bacteria. Many women with GBS infections have an imbalance of vaginal and/or gut flora. When there aren't enough good bacteria to keep the potentially more harnful ones in check, UTI, yeast infections, digestive issues abound. Fermented foods like kefir, kimchee and kombucha are helpful in this regard. Kefir is likely superior to yogurt in re-establishing beneficial bacteria. Blessings on your healing journey!


----------



## NotBroken (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok I went to the Dr and they are sending to a urologist. Ugg I just hope they don't have to cath me!


----------



## 2cents (Dec 8, 2012)

HI, just want to share how I got gp B Strep. I am very sure I got my UTI from my date. During a date, he had touched my genital without washing his hand. This was all we did and nothing else. The next day or two, I started to feel full in my bladder and need to pee often. I was hoping it would go away but it was getting worse instead. I felt swollen inside and general discomfort in my genital. I did not feel anything before and have very good hygene. After three weeks I went to my GP for a urine test, it came back GP B Strep. I took Penicilin for a week, felt better while taking it, but came back when stop. I went to a Asian natural path doc....after 2 months of taking herb, feels better but come back slowly when herb stop.

I went back to my GP, he gave me 10 days more of Peniccilin with turbo charge which means its stronger. Took it for 10 days. Realize the swollenness has gone down and not urinate as often, but feel it's coming back gradually after a week. My experience is I get this bacteria through direct contact.....hands are dirty, should be washed before being intimate with someone.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjbrown92*
> 
> Don't use KY. It sometimes holds the bacteria there. If you need/like to use something like that, use coconut oil.


Just a note for readers who might not know: KY is a water based lube, making it compatible with condoms. Coconut oil, however, is not compatible as a lube for couples who have to wear a condom (not that OP does, since she is on BCP).


----------

